# Tomy to Aurora lock & joiner adapter?



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Anyone know of an adapter track to connect Tomy to Aurora lock & joiner (Model Motoring) track? I'm coming up empty searching on my own. I think the Tomy to Aurora adapter track I've run across are for Aurora AFX track.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I had looked too, had some ideas about incorporating some of the neat old L&J bridges and cobblestones in with TOMY. Best I found was TOMY/AFX, then AFX/L&J. From what I've seen the latter can be a little pricey if bought alone, but I got two pairs in AFX track lots cheap.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

You're not kidding about a little pricey 

I'm considering trying a MM bridge for my now flat layout. I've gotten to the point of wanting to screw down my current layout. I wasn't happy with trying to do an overpass with ind. supports in the past and had ruled out an elevation. An Aurora country bridge would be the ticket. I also have to wonder how the different HO chassis would handle it??


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

_You're not kidding about a little pricey _ 

Yeah, like a lot of things on the ol bay, if sold alone in a box it can get dang expensive. However, if you look at stuff that goes for low $ - early AFX sets (especially those without cars), and AFX or mixed track lots, adapter tracks are not that uncommon. Hopefully you can spot them from a picture. I'd rather buy an AFX track lot for $12 with a pair included than pay $30+ for a pair of these alone. 

Good luck with this. I hunted adaptors so I could incorporate things made in one style and not in another - tjet track with 12" banked curves made only in AFX. Now I have so many options that I am deadlocked lol. Even have wide track adaptors, but no wide track to go with it..... 

It's kind of funny that there is so much modifying and customizing of cars on this forum, but also a lot of resistance to doing similar things with track.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Sounds like it is time for...
FRANKENTRACK!!!
lol
Scott


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

twolff said:


> I'm considering trying a MM bridge for my now flat layout. I've gotten to the point of wanting to screw down my current layout. I wasn't happy with trying to do an overpass with ind. supports in the past and had ruled out an elevation. An Aurora country bridge would be the ticket. I also have to wonder how the different HO chassis would handle it??


One of the guys in our sports car and Indy car leagues has a track with a hump bridge built into it. We basically have to handle it like a turn, i.e. do a good bit of braking for it. We've run 440X2s, Turbos and Super G+ cars over it with no problems other than those which were driver-induced, like launching over the landing.










'doba


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Always makes the run interesting doesn't it. My first L&J track back in the late 60's had four different levels and it was always interesting trying to keep them in the slot on the way down the hill much less as you were going up.  rr


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. With 12" of adapter track on each side of the bridge, that's going to require a rather unique approach to where the cross over takes place. Anyone know the overall length of the MM bridge in the pic that 'doba posted above?? That's the one I've got my eye on.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Hope you find them cheap twolf...*

My .02... I like the specialty sections. Bridges/Cobbles/Humptydoos/ Hairpins/etc. In the right situations they provide a degree of difficulty to a layout and present different challenges to different kinds of cars. Not all cars handle these things the same. Keeps things interesting... especially on a smaller layout where it takes less time to turn a lap.

BTW: Mr. Doba... I love that shot of the four lane bridge. I never thought about it until now, but I've never seen a 4 laner before!! Guess I never thought there was one cause I always had 2 lane track. I did integrate a bridge with some 1st generation afx track though (in the late 70's). The 4 is nice!! Can't somebody invent a wayback machine??? I miss childhood.  

nuther


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


> One of the guys in our sports car and Indy car leagues has a track with a hump bridge built into it. We basically have to handle it like a turn, i.e. do a good bit of braking for it. We've run 440X2s, Turbos and Super G+ cars over it with no problems other than those which were driver-induced, like launching over the landing.
> 'doba


 You really have no trouble getting all different chassis to go over the bridge track? I remember when I got my first G-Plus back in the 70s. I put it on the track, got to the bridge and SPLAT!; there it sat. Never could get the G-Plus over that bridge.
I think a few years ago as I was setting up my track again using the old MM track, I put in a half-bridge. If I remembr correctly, the only Tyco car I could get to work on it were the Hoppers.
The bridge track is standard 9" for each piece - overall length 18".

Joe


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Grandcheapskate said:


> You really have no trouble getting all different chassis to go over the bridge track?
> 
> Joe


Yeah -- no real problems at all except if someone goes a little too slow. Then they might get high-sided at the top of the hill. Everyone I race against is a throttle junkie, however, so it is usually not a problem after the first couple of recon laps.

I think most everyone is running BSRT .250 hubs and we use PVT-01 Wizzard slip-ons as our spec tires, so the chassis aren't dragging too low either.

'doba


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


> Yeah -- no real problems at all except if someone goes a little too slow. Then they might get high-sided at the top of the hill.
> 'doba


Doba,
That picture of your track shows Aurora MM track, and it looks like it just came out of the factory. All my Aurora MM track shows a lot of wear on the center white line and some fading of the black surface, and doesn't look anywhere near as good as yours in that picture.
Has that track been repainted?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Thats a great picture doba. That pic alone makes me want to landscape my track.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Doba,
> That picture of your track shows Aurora MM track, and it looks like it just came out of the factory. All my Aurora MM track shows a lot of wear on the center white line and some fading of the black surface, and doesn't look anywhere near as good as yours in that picture.
> Has that track been repainted?
> 
> Thanks...Joe


I don't know for sure if the line has been re-painted or not -- I don't *think* it was.

I do know that the guy who owns the track purchsed both old and new MM track when he built it. The new stuff had non-magnetic rail and he had a b**** of a time swapping it out for magnetic stuff as I remember.

Maybe some of the stuff in the pic is new track pieces.

His track is outstanding in the level of landscaping and detailing. Lots of attention to detail.

'doba


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


> I do know that the guy who owns the track purchsed both old and new MM track when he built it. The new stuff had non-magnetic rail and he had a b**** of a time swapping it out for magnetic stuff as I remember.
> 
> 'doba


 Ahh, I forgot all about the new track produced by Model Motoring. That would be the track with non-magnetic stainless steel. Whichever it is, it looks great.

Joe


----------



## jimbo-slots (Feb 28, 2006)

Doba,
Any chance you can post more picture of that Track? It does look awsome. 

Jim


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Yes... Double Ditto That ! .....*

I'm thinking what Jimbo is thinking... Let's have a few KODAK MOMENTS Doba!!  nd


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I actually don't have a lot of shots of the track but here are a few more with some more details.









The track is set in a park that has a creek -- Turtle Creek Park. As such there are campers and fisherman throughout the length of the creek. Where the creek runs under the track the MM culvert track was used, which can be seen partially in this pic. (Note the stricken Jordan at the side of the circuit)









You might have noticed the fences -- they are nails with thick wire wrapped around and tack-soldered in place. The post were then painted black. Larry said this took F O R E V E R to do the entire circuit.









The fences work really well at protecting the scenery (which includes hundreds of HO scale figures and dozens and dozens of trees)
More in a minute.

'doba


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Here's a Merc C9 hung up in the fence -- sometimes a wing or fender will get hooked in between the wires. COOL.









Some trackside details evident near one of the culverts.









The GTP feature cars gridded just behind the cobblestone start / finish line.

Wish I had some infield detail shots, it is pretty cool.

'doba


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

OK -- I guess I lied. I found some more pics.









Larry, the proud owner / creator if the track. I'm havin' a beer in the back there.









Overhead shot. Notice where the creek flows and how the track has been built around it. Very neat idea.









Campground in the middle. Notice the fishermen and hikers near the creek.

More in a minute.

'doba


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Not all Denso Toyotas are shelf queens. Larry races his, and I raced one in 2000. I've run the Minolta since 2001. All the turns on this track are either increasing or decreasing radius. Makes it really tough and a lot of work to get around quick.









GTP cars whistle through the 'S' at the end of the backstretch. Lots of offs here.









GTP Feature cars lined up at the grid again. From left an Acura LMP which made the main, plus the usual batch of GTP cars -- a pair of Toyotas sandwiching a Merc C9.

'doba


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Nice track, I hope to have one like it when I grow up, I am 43 now...


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*What a great layout!!!!!!!*

Thanks for posting the pics. Love the river and park setting too. Must just be an absolute pleasure to drive. I say it all the time but.. if I only had the room.

nuther D


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow! That is a great slot table. Thanks for finding those pics 'doba.


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

I give that track an A.


----------

